# Communities > Bladesmiths, Blacksmiths, Artisans and Professionals > Japanese-Style Sword Makers Cafe >  Our backrounds and directions

## Dan Pfanenstiel

Hi all, I'm hoping this new forum will be a great place to hang out.

I see several people over and over on these forums and wonder about thier backround in japanese style blades and nihonto so thought I'd start things off with an introduction to myself and invite the others here to do the same.

My backround this far is in western style blades but I have always admired the work of Scott Slobodian, Don Fogg, Yoshindo Yoshihara and others in the field of japanese blades. I am now applying my years of making western style blades (with japanese influence) to making more traditional japanese style tanto, wakizashi and katana. It is interesting as I don't have the years of research in this one discipline that others might so there is much to learn and much to keep me interested. I'm sure this forum will help me out.

Dan

----------


## Joseph Renner

Reading, looking and learning, and a little bit of working, until now, quite recently, working all the time. I have collected a decent(but small) shop , so I can work and work effectively all the doo dah day when chance gives.
I find myself fascinated and inpired by any blade I see, be it antique, gaijin-to by you, Joe W., Howard, Don, Scott, Bob E., truthfully anybody at all. I become interested in why this detail was added, why another was not and so-on, as everything has its effect on the overall.
It all reflects on me and how I think my blades should be and feel and of course cut.

----------


## D.A. Guertin

As for myself, I began the study of arms and armour right on fifteen years ago.  At least that was one good thing about the 80's; lots of "sword and sorcery" movies to inspire young minds, not the least of which was Highlander.  Incedentally, Highlander was what really got me on to the study of Nihonto.  I had a cursory knowledge of Japanese swords, but back then there just wasn't much around.  I picked up a katana that my neighbour had brought back with him for $20.  

   That was where it all began.  I studied the mounts, and how everything fit, and was quite impressed with the complexity of how the fit of one part relied on everything else.  Well, the wrap was frayed, and the handle cracked, and disintegrating, but the blade itself was superb.  I decided I'd do the honourable thing, and try to spruce it up a bit (good thing the blade was clean, or I may have tried to 'spruce' that up too...  We just didn't know then).  That was what got me started in remounting.  As I got older, and as more and more info became available in the US, I started going to sword, knife, and gun shows, studying the blades, noting the differences between them.  

   Later on (about 1993), I started into forging, and then into grinding, all the while doing remounting on the side for myself, and a few others.  All the years of study and work just seemed like a good fit for a place like this (which I found back in 1999, I think it was).  So that's pretty much my story.

   Take care all,

     Darryl

(Edit:  I kick myself now, but you'll find it humorous to know that I wound up selling that sword a year or two later for 'a lot' of money ($300).  It turned out to be an Aizu Kanesada that went T. Hozon in the mid 90's, and is now worth over 25K  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  )

----------


## Dan Pfanenstiel

So I take it that Joe, Daryl and I are the only ones posting here? Our own little chat room, eh guys?

Dan

----------


## JohnD

> _Originally posted by Dan Pfanenstiel_ 
> *So I take it that Joe, Daryl and I are the only ones posting here? Our own little chat room, eh guys?
> 
> Dan*


Brian has posted a couple of times, so as Patrick, Robert, Will, Keith and myself. I guess it was expected that this forum will be a quiet one until an interesting topic comes up. I guess it also depends on who's replying? I don't know. 

Since there ain't that much to talk about right now, why don't we all post some pictures of what we're currently working on, or finished and we'll talk about it. That might interest some of the other guys out there who are in the craft and are "actually" doing some work. 

Just a suggestion.

----------


## Patrick Hastings

Well to make it short I have been making swords For 16 or 17 years. My day jobs were almost always something to do with metal. I took metal shop twice a day, every school day, all four years of high school plus night classes. I think I set the record for metal courses taken in high school  :Smilie: . I know I was only kid allowed to make edge weapons on the school grounds  :Smilie: . Then I took everything the local two-year collage had to offer in metal art, metallurgy, and welding. Then I apprenticed with a custom jeweler for a time. After that I spent many years sculpting molding casting and chasing bronze sculptures. The whole time I made swords on the side. Until the last 5 years or so I didnt study anything historical I mainly concentrated on form and function of weapons. Every blade was and is an experiment for me. I started with Air hardening steels then old files and now new simple steels and low alloys. The last two years I have shifted my focus to a full time business making fittings. I still occasionally make blades on commission, but it needs to really catch my fancy.  
  Right now Im studying more exotic metal alloys and patterned laminates for fittings along with more destructive testing on blades. I am also studying  more tranditional forms, but Im not shy about applying modern methods to old forms as long as it works out to the same function or better.

----------


## Joseph Renner

> _Originally posted by JohnD_ 
> *
> 
> Brian has posted a couple of times, so as Patrick, Robert, Will, Keith and myself. I guess it was expected that this forum will be a quiet one until an interesting topic comes up. I guess it also depends on who's replying? I don't know. 
> 
> Since there ain't that much to talk about right now, why don't we all post some pictures of what we're currently working on, or finished and we'll talk about it. That might interest some of the other guys out there who are in the craft and are "actually" doing some work. 
> 
> 
> Just a suggestion.*


They are "in work"(and not yet pretty) 
one in rough grind, right after forging, and another ready for final normalizing cycles.

People must really like wakizashis. Yes bad pics, I know

----------


## JohnD

> _Originally posted by Joseph Renner_ 
> *
> They are "in work"(and not yet pretty) 
> one in rough grind, right after forging, and another ready for final normalizing cycles.
> 
> People must really like wakizashis. Yes bad pics, I know*


Not Bad at all. At least you're posting something to show that you're "actually" working on something instead of just talking. I'm getting tired of reading post from people who are all talk and no work. 

Keep it up Joe. We'll look forward to seing them completed.

----------


## Gary B

I just discovered this new forum and am extremely glad to have found it. Thought I would just introduce myself and give a little background.

I started making knives about 10 years ago as a hobby and went full time in 1996. Since then I have cast around looking for what it is I am supposed to be doing with my life and have discovered that making Japanese styled blades is definately it. I have finally reached a point where I am making a little bit of profit and enjoying every minute of my work.  How many people ever get the chance to say that. 

I will post a pic or two of some recent things I have done but I am a little embarrased to do so given the company I am keeping here. Don't beat me up too bad. (Not real great pics either)

Iwill probably post now and then, but mostly watch, read and learn.  Here's those pics and thanks for providing a great forum.<img src="http://image.inkfrog.com/pix/steeldust/EMWbamb2.jpg" width=576 height=240>
<img src="http://image.inkfrog.com/pix/steeldust/otantored2.jpg" width=720 height=177>

----------


## Gary B

Guess I'm going to have to do some studying on how to get pics in.

----------


## Gary B

Well I guess that works.  Here's one more lousy pic.

----------


## Dan Pfanenstiel

Nice work Gary. I like 'em.

And welcome here.

Dan

----------


## Jason Arnold

I've only been doing gaijinto for about four years. I love it though and recently went professional. This won't make me a rich man, and I do this for myself to share with others. So, I make what I want, when I want pretty much.

I prefer traditional patterns and modern methods. I also want to learn traditional katanakaji techniques in all its formalities. I greatly admire the work of Howard Clark. In saying that, it should come as no suprise, that I will be offering my own version of a Clark-inspired, martensite/bainite composite blade in the very, near future.

I can't carve, or even make a damn handle. Working on it though. Its just that I spent all this time on steel. Maybe I'll get around to polishing too. 
 :Cool:  

Anyways, that me.

----------

